# 66/67 tripower upper radiator hose - HELP



## 67gteeoh (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a 67 GTO with a 66 tripower setup with the original t/stat housing. I am having one heck of a time trying to get an upper radiator hose that will fit properly. I know i'm probably going to have to trim it on each side, but the hoses I've bought seem to be way off to the point that if I cut them, I will get a slight kink in the curve to the radiator...... I've tried all different combinations of hoses....66 tripower w/ps, w/o ps, 67 with and w/o ps. 

Anyone have some good hose mfg's and PN's that you've had success with?


Thanks,


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Wayne,

Try a 64 and a 65 from year-1, they are not the same and what you don't keep year-1 is pretty good with returns. Here are pictures from their website;

YearOne.com GTO Catalog: Restoration and Performance Parts


----------

